# Pathfinder?



## Paradise (24. Februar 2005)

Da ist in manchen beiträgen die rede von der funktion Pathfinder. Also ich find in meinem Illustrator nix. Oder heißt das beim deutschen anders?


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Februar 2005)

vielleicht * Pfadfinder* ?


----------



## Paradise (24. Februar 2005)

boah seit ihr schnell hier

 äh nö. siehe hier http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials180426.html&highlight=zahnrad


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. Februar 2005)

Du bist neu beim Illustrator.... ich bin da garnicht dabei.
Ich hab nur getippt, dass es vielleicht Pfadfinder heissen könnte :suspekt:


----------



## aTa (24. Februar 2005)

Auf Fenster klicken und dann auf Pathfinder einblenden.
Handbuch oder Hilfe hilft da manchmal auch sehr gut


----------

